# Ten Thousand



## Dleg (Aug 23, 2010)

This is post 9999.

I'm pretty sure I've never done 10,000 of anything. So I figured I would mark the occasion with something special for my 10,000th post.

I will go think for a while on the Throne of Engineering, and enter my 10,000th post in this thread a little later.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't wait.


----------



## Dleg (Aug 23, 2010)

[SIZE=36pt]Post 10,000 !!!![/SIZE]View attachment 3576


----------



## Dark Knight (Aug 23, 2010)

Dleg said:


> [SIZE=36pt]Post 10,000 !!!![/SIZE]


:appl: :appl: :appl:

Congratulations for an awesome spamming career. If I have to pick your greatest work it would have to be the story you told on the most recent 10k thread.

Keep it up D-man :bio:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 23, 2010)

Outstanding sir. You've outdone yourself yet again. I concur with DK's opinion on your greatest work.


----------



## roadwreck (Aug 23, 2010)

:respect:


----------



## frazil (Aug 23, 2010)

well done Dleg!!!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Aug 23, 2010)

Is that an aircraft carrier with a treadmill for the deck in the background there, Dleg?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Aug 23, 2010)

Well done!!


----------



## TouchDown (Aug 24, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Is that an aircraft carrier with a treadmill for the deck in the background there, Dleg?


With a narwal?

Congrats Dleg! Is this the period where you reach enlightenment?

Is it like the old car odometer, when you reach 100,000, it'll reset to zero?


----------



## cement (Aug 24, 2010)

did the screen light up with the blinding light of a second sun when you made the post?


----------



## Dleg (Aug 24, 2010)

FLBuff PE said:


> Is that an aircraft carrier with a treadmill for the deck in the background there, Dleg?


Yes!



TouchDown said:


> FLBuff PE said:
> 
> 
> > Is that an aircraft carrier with a treadmill for the deck in the background there, Dleg?
> ...


Actually, it's a dolphin-unicorn. I was going to put a rainbow in there too, but I didn't want people to mistake my intentions as somehow :f_115m_e45d7af: (not that there's anything wrong with that!)


----------



## Dleg (Aug 24, 2010)

cement said:


> did the screen light up with the blinding light of a second sun when you made the post?


No, but I am going to check my bank account now! Come onnnnnnn BABY! Daddy needs a new pair of shoes!


----------



## Ble_PE (Aug 24, 2010)

:w00t: :multiplespotting: :woot:

Congrats on 10k Dleg! I also liked the attention to detail in the nipular region of the sunbathers.

Is nipular even a word?


----------



## Supe (Aug 24, 2010)

Congratulations, sir. Nothing short of a Hall of Fame career.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 24, 2010)

Always good to see the USS Clinton.

Congrats, Dleg!!!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 24, 2010)

Dark Knight said:


> Dleg said:
> 
> 
> > [SIZE=36pt]Post 10,000 !!!![/SIZE]
> ...


I preferred his conceptual plans for how a centaur would wipe its butt.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 24, 2010)

woohoo congrats dleg


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW, congrats!

but I'd really have to question the charachter of someone with enough B.S. stored up that they can spew 10,000+ posts. What the heck.


----------



## Chucktown PE (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not sure I understood the significance of the sunbathers. I did understand the significance of their nipular regions.


----------



## Wolverine (Aug 24, 2010)

Chucktown PE said:


> I'm not sure I understood the significance of the sunbathers. I did understand the significance of their nipular regions.


Clearly those are the Laaksa quadruplets from the Norwegian Scientific Research Team that assisted with the Fusion Reactor Car (which by the way was AWSM). You would have missed all that while in Greenland.

I'm just glad Dleg chose the classic "Aircraft Carrier Treadmill Unicorn Gyuh-Hot Scientist" motif instead of the "Nekkid AlGore in a Bubble in Middle Earth With a Submarine" montage.


----------



## Sschell (Aug 24, 2010)

your'e a deka-kilo-spammer!


----------



## Paul S (Aug 24, 2010)

That is something you don't see everyday. Congrats on the excellent spamming!


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 24, 2010)

There's talent here for sure!!!


----------



## csb (Aug 24, 2010)

Is it like passing the PE, or better?


----------



## ElCid03 (Aug 24, 2010)

Well done sir! From your Presidential Campaign to your epic series on Al Gore you are indeed the Spam King!!


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 24, 2010)

nice job Dleg!!! Excellent artwork!


----------



## bigray76 (Aug 24, 2010)

Awesome job Dleg... 10k and still going strong!


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 24, 2010)

congrats d!

now let me go delete 6 of your post so you can relive it this evening / morning...


----------



## Dleg (Aug 24, 2010)

I've been riding the 10k high all night!

Either that, or it's the stomach flu. Wait, it's the stomach flu.

Thanks everybody! Here's to 10k more!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Congratulations on the 10k !!!!

JR


----------



## Dleg (May 18, 2016)

Hmmm..... WTH happened?  I "celebrated" my 10,000th post last week, and then I stumble upon this thread, wherein I celebrated the same, 6 years ago?

I guess some 10k threads must have been deleted....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (May 18, 2016)

On another forum I haunt, it's traditional to have a giveaway.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2016)

I think with some of the big threads like meme battle and the picture contest were deleted we lost several thousand closed in the process...


----------



## matt267 PE (May 18, 2016)

Congrats again Dleg.


----------



## envirotex (May 18, 2016)

Yep.  Somewhere I remember 6K...I had a lot in the old Horse is to Stable...New goals, I guess.


----------



## Road Guy (May 18, 2016)

It was when we had a virus in some photo someone posted


----------

